# The "Fucking awesome movie scenes" thread



## Hollowized (Sep 5, 2010)

*When something just absolutely fundamentally positively has to be seen by no less than everyone.*


Put dem motherfucking glasses on! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]EsZpdUUdd3I[/YOUTUBE]




Before Duke Nukem, there was a man. Aliens had taken over the world. All he had, was his mullet, his shotgun, dem glasses, and an empty pack of bubble gum.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Wp_K8prLfso[/YOUTUBE]




Black Dynamites grandfather. Has the most kickass theme song ever.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]bTIklFsMjjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 6, 2012)

I was looking for kickass and i came across your thread. That first video is a thing of beauty. 

Have all my reps.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMBZMane0Ts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Office Space had some awesome movie scenes, but the only things I can find on Youtube are shitty parodies.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqdAhBreGrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 6, 2012)

Shut up, basketball stealing grandma:


*Spoiler*: _Stay away, squeamish brigade_ 



[YOUTUBE]lSW2pPlZF-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BHJM5ZS4dmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 7, 2012)

I dare you to find a better monologue in movie history. I fucking tripple double dog dare you. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR5jufwSqm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 7, 2012)

The passing of the Hat scene at the beginning of Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade - unfortunately, can't find a clip 

Godfather II - Vito being a boss. Just mind blowing cinematography, and dat soundtrack  
[YOUTUBE]cTCDTksSiOE[/YOUTUBE]

Lot's of must see Jackie Chan scenes, but I love this one the most
[YOUTUBE]ZjkSC4SQORw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2012)

The Bloody Nine said:


> I dare you to find a better monologue in movie history. I fucking tripple double dog dare you.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR5jufwSqm8[/YOUTUBE]



This is partially one of the things I hate so much about Snatch.

I have shot a DE .50, and let me just tell you this, there ain't one person I can imagine shooting one in such rapid succession. I just love guns in movies. 

They go get the biggest baddest pistol they can find (for the time period) and the fucking thing has no recoil?

BAH! What a crock of shit.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dPn6vN6hj8w[/YOUTUBE]

:WOW


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 7, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> [YOUTUBE]dPn6vN6hj8w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :WOW



I was like wow awesome until i realized those weren't CGI horses. crazy shit


----------



## James Bond (Feb 7, 2012)

The Bloody Nine said:


> I dare you to find a better monologue in movie history. I fucking tripple double dog dare you.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z2ucmARq-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Kindergarten Cop - the entire film


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kindergarten Cop - the entire film



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRWhxgJ0gF4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 7, 2012)

The Bloody Nine said:


> I dare you to find a better monologue in movie history. I fucking tripple double dog dare you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Bullet-Toothed Tony's rant about his Desert E was cool, but there are a lot of better monologues then this (IMO).  Off the top of my head, Al Pacino's pre-game message in _Any Given Sunday_ or his rant about God in _The Devil's Advocate_.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you haven't seen them, this movie has two other epic action scenes:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E6q-m1tLn8[/YOUTUBE]


 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MkcaGTLHUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jing (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> [YOUTUBE]BHJM5ZS4dmQ[/YOUTUBE]



All the fight scenes in that movie kicked ass.

[YOUTUBE]h9rIyE9V-BQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 7, 2012)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z2ucmARq-k[/YOUTUBE]



 

Monologue not quote, still winning.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]27Y-lZqhwSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 9, 2012)

There was this prison scene where a crazy black guy tries to eat some jelly then mouths it out while sporting this dead serious, semi paralyzed look of wide eyed terror, yells there's *monsters in the jelly*, then another inmate fishes out a dead cockroach out of his jelly serving and yells out that there's monsters in the jelly indeed, and a full riot breaks out in the dining hall while the original crazy guy whimpers in the middle.

I can't even remember what movie was that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds very crazy. You're making that up.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds very crazy. You're making that up.



No no, plus there were these two whitebread inmates sitting nearby and one of them told the crazy black guy, before the riot started, to shut up and eat it anyway since they were just proteins.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]L4RnHsV3wIo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]6o0Co4kbRZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 12, 2012)




----------

